# My EPS



## apex (Sep 2, 2009)

This is my EPS built with SR11. All I can say is that there is something magical about this bike. It is truly the finest bike I have ever ridden.

Apex

View attachment 203376

View attachment 203377


----------



## nvrsetl (Jun 2, 2010)

Love the overall setup. Very clean with excellent choice of components. :thumbsup: 

Cheers,
Mark


----------



## pablotn (Oct 11, 2008)

Awesome looking bike, and being a Shimano guy the SR looks wicked with that frame finish.

So is this a finish that is still available, or is this a custom requested option? Thought maybe they did away with this finish option?


----------



## HazemBata (May 20, 2004)

If ninjas owned bikes, this would be it.

Very nice.


----------



## one80 (Feb 22, 2006)

Wow, looks amazing You can't go wrong with matt carbon and Lightweights 

Out of interest, where did you get the frame from?


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

That is a really nice bike.

The only issue I have, which might not be an issue at all but my eyes playing tricks on me, is the way the stem sits on top of the spacers underneath it. In the first picture, it looks like the stem is just oversized where it attaches to the steerer tube. Am I looking at it the wrong way?


----------



## zoikz (Sep 5, 2003)

that is one bad, bad, bad arse bike.


----------



## apex (Sep 2, 2009)

fabsroman said:


> That is a really nice bike.
> 
> The only issue I have, which might not be an issue at all but my eyes playing tricks on me, is the way the stem sits on top of the spacers underneath it. In the first picture, it looks like the stem is just oversized where it attaches to the steerer tube. Am I looking at it the wrong way?


Thanks everyone. I really appreciate all the postive feedback. I love the matte black finish and it looks so much better in person. As for the stem it is larger than the spacer. Good eye Fabs 

Apex


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Gorgeous. Perfect with the Ventoux....


----------



## 1Cebu (Feb 27, 2009)

Great bike. Can't go wrong with EPS and SR 11. The Ventoux is the cherry.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

A lovely bike indeed!


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

fabsroman said:


> The only issue I have, which might not be an issue at all but my eyes playing tricks on me, is the way the stem sits on top of the spacers underneath it. In the first picture, it looks like the stem is just oversized where it attaches to the steerer tube. Am I looking at it the wrong way?


That's the crazy ugly Deda stem. It's just the way it's built. It uses two aluminum clamps to hold the carbon stem together. Weird design, but it's lightweight.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

nightfend said:


> That's the crazy ugly Deda stem. It's just the way it's built. It uses two aluminum clamps to hold the carbon stem together. Weird design, but it's lightweight.


Now that you mention it, I cannot see the two clamping bolts that are usually present on the back of stems. I am going to have to look at this Deda stem, not that I would put something like that on my bike, but curiosity has the better of me right now.


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

very nice, another colnago rider's dream for the archive, lovely!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

needs more black


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

What size is the frame btw?


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

Salsa_Lover said:


> needs more black


Good post.


----------



## apex (Sep 2, 2009)

It is a 53.

Apex


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Karbon Kev said:


> very nice, another colnago rider's dream for the archive, lovely!


Kev, looks like this is another pic of a 53 traditional for you. Did you ever decide on traditional or sloping?


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

fabsroman said:


> Kev, looks like this is another pic of a 53 traditional for you. Did you ever decide on traditional or sloping?


Traditional fabs, not got it yet, but a 53 or 54 sounds good. thinking of a 54 for the extra headtube ...


----------



## Tri Slow Poke (Jul 22, 2006)

Wow! Very nice!


----------

